# Emperor Scorpion male or female?



## ArachnoNut (Jul 13, 2010)

Is my Emperor scorpion male or female? its a crap pic it was done with my cell phone ;/


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 13, 2010)

The commonly used thread sticky has a great thread on sexual dimorphic scorpions. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=50720&highlight=sexual+dimorphism


John


----------



## Y-man (Jul 13, 2010)

*Male Emp*

It's a Male.

Sexing:   
The best way to sex a Emperor Scorpion is by looking at the feathery looking pectines on the underside of your Scorpion. The males pectines are longer and more feathery looking than the females which are shorter. Males Emperor Scorpions are slightly smaller than females.

Also,

The easiest way to sex an Emperor scorpion is to look underneath it, at the genital operculum (genital opening), which is located next to the feather like structures. If this part of their body is oval shaped, it's a male. If it's heart shaped, or as I like to call it, looks like the head of a fly, it's a female.

Google it. "sexing emperor scorpion"


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

yep most likely male


----------



## ArachnoNut (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your help  time to find a female hehe


----------



## SixShot666 (Jul 15, 2010)

Look like a male to me. Good luck finding a mate for it.


----------

